# MKIV E-Level Sensor Locations



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have already gotten a few people asking for pictures of my mounting locations for my E-Level sensors and I figured it would be a good idea to start a thread specific to the MKIV Chassis for those who are getting ready to mount their sensors.

I only have pics of the rears right now. I will try and get the fronts uploaded soon.

Pics of rear mounting points for the E-Level sensors, For the rears, I ran the sensor wires through the ABS grommet. It will not fit without slight modification. What I did was, pop the abs grommet out, got some pliers and bent the metal hole to fit the sensor clip, I then bent the metal back into place. I drilled a hole in the grommet just above the hole for the ABS sensor wire, then made a slit in the rubber from the drilled hole out of the top to slide in the sensor wire. Popped the grommet back in and it looks OEM.

Fully Extended:









Fully Compressed:









I had about 2.25 inches of travel, 1/2 inch under accuairs recommendations of 2.75 inch.

Ill get pics of the fronts when I can. But I used killimats build thread as a reference and ran them very similar


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

good idea for a thread, thought it was done already, buttttttttttttt nice to get an updated one going i guess...

i have a few pics not from mine, but others who have either sent me pics or posted on this site and others...

nice idea by the way on how to get the rear sensors using the abs grommet without having to modify the sensor wires...most of us just cut and spliced using the rear abs spot as well, but fitting it through without cutting the wires gives others a nice option now...

question for you...some might want to know this information as well...what bags are you using? seems to be firestone rears...



courtesy of: *MechEngg* here on vwvortex.com






























courtesy of: *VW NewF* on airsociety.net (can't remember name here or on tdiclub.com)







































courtesy of: *kilimats* here on vwvortex.com


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ damn you beat me to it :thumbup::thumbup:

i guess this will be the official MKIV sensor thread then :beer:

EDIT: btw I had to relocate the rear sensor after taking those picture above, the travel range was too small, here the final location


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

kilimats said:


> ^ damn you beat me to it :thumbup::thumbup:


lol, just trying to be helpful and give something to read/view for those of us that sit on vortex all day opcorn:


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

I made this thread simply because it is hard to locate the pics when they dont have a title like this, I also feel that it would benefit people having it MKIV specific, and maybe people with other chassis' should make them as well. Would be great to add to the DIY sections so the info/pictures are readily available and easy to access.

I am running firestone rear bags :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

orau22 said:


> Would be great to add to the DIY sections so the info/pictures are readily available and easy to access.


Yes


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I was all excited about posting my pictures....until i read the second post :laugh:

Glad my pics helped out :thumbup:


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> I was all excited about posting my pictures....until i read the second post :laugh:
> 
> Glad my pics helped out :thumbup:


lol, sorry man...long time no PM's...I didn't get to post everything I have so you still have a chance to impress us all with your madness :wave:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Just finished mine tonight. It was much easier than I thought it was gonna be.

Front

















Rear


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

For the front I cut the Swaybar endlinks in half and tapped them to hold the ball studs. Didn't really get any great pics of it all finished, but I'll edit this post next time I have the tire off.


----------

